# oil pressure gauge



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

just completed installation of an electronic oil pressure gauge to my gt5k with kohler motor, works great. may need to buy a real hour meter to recess in the dash for a stock look.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks great! How does it get hooked up?


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

sixchows, i will try to post a picture fo the adapter from jegs.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

THAT IS REAL NICE! Looks like a factory setup! About how much was it?


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

sixchows, i think it was around 75.00 for everthing including shipping. i wish i had your cab and more snow! good luck.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

tjw

What is that rocker switch just to the right and down from the ignition key?


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

argee, that is the switch for the infamous atv winch to raise the sleeve hitch and box scraper with the mower attached.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

argee, you will see why i returned the sears electic lift kit and opted for an atv winch, i have to drag 3 driveways and road frontage during growing season almost every week to keep weeds out, second thought this may help to cultivate them. anyway it is quicker than removing the mower deck each time. the front mount plow is also separate from the mower deck lift handle.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

sixchows, i must have been too windy on my previous post, it isnt there, simple hookup, 1 from the sender, 1 from 12 volts key on, 1 ground. let me know if i can help.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

tjw...

Really nice job on the oil pressure gauge.
Like sixchows said, looks like a factory install.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

How many pounds of oil pressure does your engine read? How much is it suposed to be? Looks like 30# in the pic. was your engine running?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Is that adapter for running an oil cooler? I see it has two inlets. How much does the adapter cost by itself? Did you order it from kolher.... from their website??


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Question on the Bezel on your gauge. It appears the gauge is made for under dash type mount. The installation is nice, but can that bezel be removed or is it fixed in place permanently? Just curious.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

the bezel was cut down flat , it keeps the gauge from falling through the dash and covers the scratch marks from the hole saw. it also adds support because the dash is flimsy after removing the bulb/socket holders. i think it was close to 40# pressure when i took the picture. the adapter is a perma cool from jegs.com. the thread size on the kohler is 3/4 by 16, bolt size, same as most older ford products. hope this helps all.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

willie nunez, got any pictures of your dash setup?


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

tjw,
I'll try tomorrow. Meanwhile, send me your email address just in case I have to send the photo to you via my wife's computer.


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

willie n. the site wont allow access to email you, i will wait to see what hapens on here. i believe there is always room for expansion for useful monitoring devices, not turbo boost ect. like i read elsewhere. i am like you, cant beleive the oil pressure, my electronic gauge reads around 55#. yeah i can, bumped the starter approx 2 revolutions of the engine to see what port to install the sender and it squirted out as much oil as a car motor and made a nice mess on the floor. i know you are busy clearing land so respond when you can. also good luck on the sears wheel weights.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM (Apr 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tjw in kans _
> *sixchows, i will try to post a picture fo the adapter from jegs. *



cruisin cruisin cruisin cruisin cruisin 
I saw your picture and would like to ask you to send me a PM if you 
would please?I would like to talk to you about the mod/picture. Thank you SAM SAMSRAM


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

Wow, that's neat.

I assume the sending unit (adapter) installs between the filter and the block.

TJW, you mentioned that this is the same thread pattern as most Fords. Hmmm. 

You wouldn't by chance remember the Jegs part numbers would ya?

Also, any feedback on how the gauge has worked. And, any thoughts on a oil temp gauge?

thanks

SnowMower


----------



## tjw in kans (Oct 10, 2003)

snowmower, jegs part # 771-181 for the adapter, see the pic and you will understand how it goes on, real easy. the second port can be used for an oil temp sender. if anything ever starts to leak it will be easily noticed by your left foot. hope this helps. their is also enough room to use the longer kohler oil filter and you will have to add 2to 3 ounces more oil.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

*WARNING!!! WARNING!!! WARNING!!!*

WARNING! WARNING! WARNING! The adapter you are using may be blocking the flow of oil into and out of the filter if it was not drilled to allow bypass flow into the filter (modified to work with out a cooler lines and coil installed).

The ports are for a Cooler and the flow of oil would be from the engine into one port of the adapter through a Cooler then back to the adapters other port into the filter and back into the engine through the center of the filter.

If you just attached the adapter it may be blocking the oil if no path is provided to the other side of the adapter.


If you have drilled the adapter to allow oil into the filter with out going through a Cooler then disregard this warning but if you have not, you better check it before you run it too much.


Just a heads up, I was looking at it over at Jeg's and noticed it might be a Bypass adapter that required both side to be connected together for oil to pass through the filter.

Bob


----------

